# 69 gto electric fan question



## 1969gtojohn (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, Right now i have that huge stock fan. I was told i would be better off getting electric fan's. What kind of fans should i get. i have a olds 455 motor btw.


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

You can spend alot of money on a new aftermarket electric fan or you can buy a good condition low mileage used Lincoln Mark VIII electric fan on something like Ebay or locate one at a local wreckers yard. I did alot of research online and found that the Lincoln Mark VIII is one of the best factory electric fans for high performance engines like ours and it can be installed and setup on any vehicle including our GTO's. You do need to also purchase an external electric fan control unit for it to work with our factory temperature sending units but that's easy to find and connect. 

Just my 2 cents.

Brian


----------

